# June 2015 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

June 2015

1.  Under the Dome (kindle)
2.  American Tabloid (DTB)
3.  The Innocent (audiobook) as of 6/1/15 on page 355, completed 6/4/15, 237 pages read
4.  The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry (audiobook) began 6/4/15, completed 6/23/15, 338 pages read
5.  People Who Eat Darkness (audiobook) began 6/23/15, as of 6/30/15 on page 244

Pages Read in June 2015: 
Books Read in June 2015: 2
Pages Read in 2015:
Books Read in 2015: 17


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

116.1  At Any Cost, Trex Bk3, by Allie K. Adams, finished****g
117.2  Hot Pursuit, Hot Mess, Hot Package, Hot Series 1,2,3, by Lynn Raye Harris***g
118.3  Bum Rap by Paul Levine, finished****g
119.4  Unforgettable, The Johnson Family Bk 1, by Delaney Diamond, finished****g
120.5  Skin Deep by Dez Burke, finished****g
121.6  Getting the Edge by Alexandra Warren, finished***
122.7  Place Your Betts by Katie Graykowski, finished****
123.8  All Tied Up by Kathryn Fox, finished****
124.9  Low Tide by Dawn Lee McKenna, finished****
126.11 Safe House, Liberated Bk 1,2, by Dez Burke, finished****
129.14 Fisher FBI Trilogy, Eleven, SilentGraves, TheDefenseless, Carolyn Arnold****
130.15 Chilling Effect, Aroostine Higgins Bk 2, by Melissa F Miller****
131.16 Under the Ice, LeGarde Mystery, by Aaron Paul Lezar****
132.17 Bottom Line, Callaghan Bros8, by Abbie Zanders****
133.18 Girl Jacked, Jack Stratton Series, by Christopher Greyson****
134.19 Rip Tide by Dawn Lee McKenna****
(posted to goodreads)


----------

